# OPPREZZORS: Annihilation Squad



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

Synopsis: [anno domini 2099] After the infiltration of the radicals known as Hands of the Gods [HOTG] led by masbuskado and the Bio-Warfare project, the Opprezzors have decided to create a Squad to slave and annihilate  the remaining humans. The battle for survival begins now.

Description: This is an original masbuskado's design, base on the HOTG: 2099 Story created by masbuskado, Opprezzors: Annihilation Squad is the Third project of the SAGA, it's the second Social Work Log from masbuskado @ New Mod City.

About the Project: it will be an original scratch build, some industrial machine involved, 70+ hours of 2D / 3D design and modeling in CorelDraw X15 and SolidWorks 2011.  Some parts are going to be cut with a press brake and some with laser.

NOTE: I haven't been very active in the forums for 2 years for personal and time reason but I never stop modding and this is one of my recent project, it is 1/3 completed and you will now why in a few hours when I finish the 1/3 of the Work Log.  Luv you guys!

Mod on... VIva la Revolution! 


[The Sketch] It was stolen from masbuskado's files during the great battle of 2037.





The Opprezzors begin their research about using masbuskado's machine against the HOTG group...















Due to the unlimited technological resource of the Opprezzors the files were decrypted; they found some of the first 3D Renders of the project.

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]




































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[97% Completed]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]


































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]

Follow this project on FB /opprezzors.A.Squad to get Live Updates!


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

Rise of the Opprezzors

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[the opprezzors manage to steal some of my files don't be fooled they are up to something, I don't know what... but it isn't good... be aware... HOTG Viva la Revolution... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]



















































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[31% Completed]


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

Great to see that your throwing this project up over here! 


I'ce watched it unfold and its one hell of a mod.


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]









































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[83% Completed]

Follow this project on FB /opprezzors.A.Squad to get Live Updates!


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[I will try to hack their terminal once again I will need all the help I can get if somebody is receiving this message operation Take Over activated... masbuskado out]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[MASBUSKADO'S LOG]
[03:25:49 - FEB-2037]
[today we break into an old abandoned ASROCK’s warehouse… we found some hardware that we can use in our cause… I'm pretty sure that we can destroy the Opprezzors with everything we've found here… I don’t have any further info about the hardware… I will send you some pictures to see if you can find something in the old database… UNITED as ONE… a UN1TY! …masbuskado out]





























































[Logout]
[Enter your Username]
[shutdown]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[MASBUSKADO'S LOG]
[07:09:21 - FEB-2037]
[thank you for sending me the info... according to the info you send me this is a ASRock H67M-ITX Motherboard released in the second decade of this century... this model fit perfectly on the Peacemaker... I need to know how it work... what core we can run on this one... keep me informed... masbuskado out]




































[Logout]
[Enter your Username]
[shutdown]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

The Squad

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]

[They will try to copy my designs over and over but my ideas are unlimited... be aware of the squad... they will fall like everyone before them... I will keep inform about the replicas... I can identify them easily... masbuskado out]
















[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]

[thank you for sending me the parts that you found the other day... I will use them wisely... I will need more parts but the Opprezzors are in Search and Destroy Mode so let wait a few more days... masbuskado out]





















[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[the opprezzors manage to steal some of my files don't be fooled they are up to something, I don't know what... but it isn't good... be aware... HOTG Viva la Revolution... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[78% Completed]



















































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[82% Completed]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[83% Completed]































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[91% Completed]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]



















































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Jun 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Great to see that your throwing this project up over here!
> 
> 
> I'ce watched it unfold and its one hell of a mod.



Yeap, TPU have been one my fav forums... so I decided to share it with you guys... this is like my second home... I will be post my on going projects as soon as I finish posting this one... glad you like it


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]

[yes... the crew was able to enter the abandoned post office's warehouse... they bring me some package... I will send you some pics right now... masbuskado out]

[...apparently this package was sent from the old republic of China a few decade ago... take a look]















[there was a package from Hellfire Toyz too I found some parts that I can use...]















[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[yes... I try to warn you about that... the Opprezzors are killing everybody out there... rise above them... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[39% Completed]





























































[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[91% Completed]












































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[Already received the new coordinates... we must lunch a surprise attack... we can not succumb so easily... we must defend our humanity... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[11% Completed]














































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[27% Completed]



















































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[42% Completed]





























































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[71% Completed]
























































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 3, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[97% Completed]












































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 6, 2012)

Impressive, Id buy one of these lol


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> Impressive, Id buy one of these lol



Thanks, not for sale but you will have the chance to get one...


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[Thank you for the stuff that you found... am planning on rewiring the power source... I will keep you updated about that... the fittings look great... great find... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[99% Completed]




































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[I just disassemble the power source... I'll send you some live stream... that way you can show it to some of your guys how to do this... it is very simple... so it can be done without any previous experience... first I will start by converting the unit from modular to full modular... if your men have some questions... feel free to ask me at any time... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[46% Completed]













































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[91% Completed]

















































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[Yes... everything went ok with the power source... am glad to hear that your guys manage to do the same... we need to prepare more units if we want to win this war... today I found an old pump... I think I can use it... the only thing bothering me is the way the liquid flow... but I think I can change the flow path without any issue... I will keep you posted about that... the East Group found a good place where we can get materials to finish the project... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[87% Completed]







































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 7, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[yes... I found a way to cool down the old processing unit...  not sure if that early tech is good enough to defeat the opprezzors... but you know me better than that... I'll fight till my last breath... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[17% Completed]



















































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 7, 2012)

wow, that is some sweet customization!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

anonymous6366 said:


> wow, that is some sweet customization!



Thank you, glad you liked!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[45% Completed]












































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[71% Completed]






















































































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

[UN1TY Underground Network]
[login]
[Incoming Message]
[Loading...]
[This's it... preliminary test show not indication of leaks in the water cooling system... temps are really good... almost there... the first PEACEMAKER will be finish on time... we need to test it outdooor first... but everything is looking mighty good... so don't make any plan... we need to get this thing rolling as soon as possible... masbuskado out]

[STOLEN FILES]
[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[49% Completed]





























































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading More Files]
[Please wait]


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loading Files]
[Please wait]
[100% Completed]














































[OPP-X9342 NET2/masbuskado/peacemaker/filez]
[Loging out]
[Please wait]
[Enter User ID]


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

Final Pictures...

















































































OPPREZZORS: Annihilation Squad [1] Completed - 2 More to Go!!!
The other 2 projects when completed they will be raffled to raise funds to build schools for poor children in some countries in need.  I started the Primera Esperanza (First Hope) Foundation to help kids around the world if you want to help some how or volunteer just let me know, we need people with good heart and who care for others human beings, so let me know if you are willing to help if not I will understand. ; )


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

New 3D RENDER!





New Parts!











OPPREZZORS: Annihilation Squad [Squad Member No. 2] In Progress...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2012)

Absolutely amazing!!!!!!!

One serious awesome work of art man! 

Would be so into buying one if you ever decide to sell one of these.


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 7, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Absolutely amazing!!!!!!!
> 
> One serious awesome work of art man!
> 
> Would be so into buying one if you ever decide to sell one of these.



Millions of thanks, glad you liked!
We'll have a raffle for the last 2 when I completed to raise money for a school for poor kids but I will let you know about when the times come...


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is GeminII M4 I purchase from NewEgg





As you can see this was not an empty box. 













































SQUAD Member No.2 will be Air Cooler, a new color scheme and some new features!





Stay tuned for more!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 9, 2012)

Hydrographics! 


























A nice power button I found in China!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 9, 2012)

4 Fan Grills to chose from... hard task ahead... I like them all... jajaja... so please help me chose the right one.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2012)

#3


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes #3.

Also, HOLY SH!T THIS IS AWESOME. Seriously, crazy skills. Just ... wow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm with everyone else man. $3. Looking good. now lets see it finished!


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 10, 2012)

Sickest mod I have ever seen. Period. #3


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> #3





Frick said:


> Yes #3.
> 
> Also, HOLY SH!T THIS IS AWESOME. Seriously, crazy skills. Just ... wow.





Cold Storm said:


> I'm with everyone else man. $3. Looking good. now lets see it finished!





LiNKiN said:


> Sickest mod I have ever seen. Period. #3



Thank you guys, much appreciated!
So time to make a fan grill I think... v3 incoming!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 23, 2012)

You voted for it... so I made it... but first take a look at my favorite one! 





...and this is the one I will use!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your brilliant design and craftsmanship talents with us.

Had not seen this thread until today.

Amazing.


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 24, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks for sharing your brilliant design and craftsmanship talents with us.
> 
> Had not seen this thread until today.
> 
> Amazing.



You welcome, glad you like it... don't worry... still a long way to go...


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 24, 2012)

One month ago was at the MNPCTech website and right away felt in luv with the Overkill Nautilus F.Grill... at that moment a guy was selling one on ebay so I bought it... but it took like 4 weeks to get here... because the post office lost my package... now that the package is finally home... let work on the new custom back-grill for the Overkill Nautilus... 

















Taking the proper measures to make the custom back-grill





Here they are... the new custom made Opprezzor Back-Grill and Spacerfor the Overkill Nautilus...

































































Stay tuned for more!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2012)

Masbuskado said:
			
		

> http://newmodcity.com/casemods/2012/OAS/opp2/DSC_3874.jpg



Wow, that is actually pretty thick. 950 thousands. Dang close to an inch thick.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking good, I am excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, that is actually pretty thick. 950 thousands. Dang close to an inch thick.



yeap... I was looking to get the full 1" but that's pretty close to me... 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looking good, I am excited to see how this turns out.



Thanks... me too... just need to put some ideas together and see what hardware I will use this time... it has to match the color scheme black and red... but other than than am happy we the results so far.


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

The new Side Panel v2 as seen on Facebook!











Candy Red Transparent from my favorite seller: All Powder Paints





The Powder! 





Before...





600 Grit Waterproof Sand Paper





An hour later...





Semi-Mirror Surface





without sanding...





The Result...





Powder Coating the Panel...





Meanwhile I decided to Powder coat the Cooler... (I know... I know... heatsink will not dissipate heat and all the bla bla bla that follow after that... jajaja)




















[Annihilation Red] GeminII M4





...and this is how the Side Panel should look like... but it is too dark... I will take better picture in the morning! 





Stay tuned for more!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

[Painting and Assembling]


























FIRST LOOK


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

[Parts and Hardware]














































































































Stay tuned for More!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

Modding the Overkill Nautilus Grills from MNPCTech...




































Original vs Polished




















Original - Polished 















Very Happy with the overall look... exactly as imagine it when I made the 3D version... 





Bonus Pic!





Stay tuned for more! ​


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

Top-Half Side Panel... since this panel was design to be used with its original custom fan grill... I have to make a little mod to the panel to make it look better with the new grills... so here we go again... cutting time!














































More to come!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

EXCLUSIVE: [Putting together the Monster]





























































Stay tuned for more!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 30, 2012)

[Making the support/hinge that attache the top and bottom part together]
























































Stay tuned for more!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 30, 2012)

Extraordinary stuff going on here. 

Thanks so much for all the cool pictures.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Great work! Keep it up!


----------

